# Red Neck Outfit



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Big rain approaching from the south so I rigged up the ol' AC and got three food plots sprayed. Followed up by broadcasting brassica seed. Bullwinkle cultipacked with my '48 Ford 8n. A few drops of rain when we finished. Perfect.

We delayed the seeding for about 3 hours after spraying - just long enough for the RoundUp to dry.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, we watch all the old classic movies.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice!

what are you planting? I only ask because I wasn't aware you could plant so quickly after spraying roundup. learn something new ever day.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, RoundUp becomes inert when it's dry - at least according to Monsanto. It only works on plants through the leaves.

I planted brassicas - purple top turnips and rape. Gives them food until next spring and survives the snow and cold.

This is how it should look in a month or so.




Just gotta make sure there's enough for Bullwinkle, too. He always uproots a few turnips for the dinner table.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, he is a moose


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Took a look at the 3 food plots planted Sunday late afternoon and found the brassicas already germinating. That's about 45 hours from planting time! Other seeds pushed a bit deeper will germinate a few days later.

To get the seed to sprout that fast, here's what I did, beside ordering rain: Kept the seed in the refrigerator for months and took it out about a week ago to warm up. Good trick with grass seed, as well.

In the picture you can see the four-leafed plants among the dying vegetation. All done for this season's food plot work.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Wish my hay grew that fast.

awprint:


----------

